# Advice on breeding my maiden dogue de bordeaux



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

hi guys i have posted on here before but as i m new i failed to add all the details you guys need to reply! So here oes again and if you have read my previous please ignore and try again! First of all im breding her to keep two pups back, she is kc rg and full health checked aswell as a fine example!

Day one bitch started bleeding and bled until day day 9. 
Day 10 took to stud dog who is a professional stud not a pet happy humper! Sorry! Returned to stud day 11 and 12. Still nothing. Tried with their other dog. Still same. Day 13 went for premate bloods. Vet said go to stud from now. Returned to stud still nothing. Mssed day 14 as really no interest even from my own dogs. Day 15 and 16 returned to stud still nothing! Day 16 today. She just hasnt kicked the smell off! Stud owner not too worried as says shes should and could stand late buti really am boggled now! Help

I have bred before and never ever had this! She isnt bleeding but is slightly swelled not much. As i have been going since so early.

Any advice gratefully apprecited! 

Thanks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

has the stud dog owner examined (internally) the bitch today?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Health checked or health tested?

You say a professional stud dog! - is this a show kennel experienced in breeding?

Have you had her premated?


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi no shes not prepared to let the breeder examine her she is so shy and we dont want to scare her so not made her do anything she isnt happy with. Yes they are show kennels. Yes she has had health examimation to make sure she is well and sound then also hip score etc x


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh and sorry forgot to say premate was on day 13 and the vet said she was ready to be bred that day as he was ovalating but still no action from the stud! Or the otherone that we tried just for reaction x


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Oh and sorry forgot to say premate was on day 13 and the vet said she was ready to be bred that day


TBH, I don't have a huge amount of confidence in the vet premates. So much depends on the experience of the staff and timing of the test (it only takes a phone call or something else to delay the test and it can give an inaccurate result). Personally I would get your vet to take bloods and send to IDEXX. It may (or may not) be too late this season, but she is still very young and you could try next time.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks i really appreciate that rocco, and yes im not too worried but did want to eliminate a probem incase it was going to happen again. A few people have said that about the blood but for £60 would expect a bit of accuracy whch is why i went for it and not the cheeper swabs! Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> TBH, I don't have a huge amount of confidence in the vet premates. So much depends on the experience of the staff and timing of the test (it only takes a phone call or something else to delay the test and it can give an inaccurate result). Personally I would get your vet to take bloods and send to IDEXX. It may (or may not) be too late this season, but she is still very young and you could try next time.


Isn't it weird - we've had three litters using pre-mates - with my last litter, if it hadn't been for the pre-mate testing, we wouldn't have known she was ready for mating.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes thats strange! When you say you didnt know she was ready for mating why was this. Sorry to be nosy im just trying to find as much as i can and cause as little upset to my girl as possible. Saying that she rather enjoying going for a lie down with her new friend even if they arent doing the deed! Regards


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Isn't it weird - we've had three litters using pre-mates - with my last litter, if it hadn't been for the pre-mate testing, we wouldn't have known she was ready for mating.


I know some who have had great success with them, but it depends so much on the experience and accuracy of those doing them - hence me not having much faith in them. It's a bit hit and miss. A vet friend repeatedly advises against using them because of the window for inacuracy. They are not cheap anyway, so I would always go for sending blood to idexx. It gives much greater accuracy and you get the actual readings rather than a test where results are compared to a colour chart. If you've had success with it then great, but I would not rely on them if having problems as the OP is.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

How do i go about using idexx? I try not to google things! Its probababy too late now do you think? I am going to try her again tomorrow but if no sucsess il wait until next time. I just think its strange why the dog hasnt shown the usual intrest but vet adimant that it is a proper season and her hormone level where ideal! Dogs!i wish it was this difficult for us ladies, much quieter households! Hehe x


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Doguiesrus said:


> How do i go about using idexx? I try not to google things! Its probababy too late now do you think? I am going to try her again tomorrow but if no sucsess il wait until next time. I just think its strange why the dog hasnt shown the usual intrest but vet adimant that it is a proper season and her hormone level where ideal! Dogs!i wish it was this difficult for us ladies, much quieter households! Hehe x


Call IDEXX and they will send you the phials and forms. Get your vet to take the blood and send to them. They are very good at getting straight back with the levels.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Alrite thanks for that! Well im going to try stud again to see if she is just a late stander but to behonest then im just going to wait til next time. Will deffinatley try that test though cos the premate just doesnt seem right to me. I know the dog is normally a good judge of timing and when she was suposed to be ovalating the two stud and my two just walked by her so we shall wait and see and il let you know how we get on. Thanks for help its very much appreciated x


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

You could try these CANINE OVUALUATION PADS


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

love our big babies said:


> You could try these CANINE OVUALUATION PADS


she'd be well over by the time the royal mail deliver them


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Doguiesrus said:


> Alrite thanks for that! Well im going to try stud again to see if she is just a late stander but to behonest then im just going to wait til next time. Will deffinatley try that test though cos the premate just doesnt seem right to me. I know the dog is normally a good judge of timing and when she was suposed to be ovalating the two stud and my two just walked by her so we shall wait and see and il let you know how we get on. Thanks for help its very much appreciated x


all bitches are different fwiw my bitch took on her 19th day .


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks ppl! And roymail probably get em' here for nxt time round haha  x


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Doguiesrus said:


> Hi no *shes not prepared to let the breeder examine her she is so shy* and we dont want to scare her so not made her do anything she isnt happy with. Yes they are show kennels. Yes she has had health examimation to make sure she is well and sound then also hip score etc x


I don't want to sound harsh or wish to cause offence, but if she is that timid, then I would reconsider breeding her. Nervousness is a huge problem in DDB and is currently one aspect that is being followed on the KC bredd watch The Kennel Club I have seen poor temperament be passsed down over and over again in DDB.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry i may have worded it wrong. As a rule she is fine but when it comes to the dog touching her back end she isnt happy. Its as though she isnt ready to stand! And she would let me examine her but i dont know what im looking for but the stud owner does but she isnt happy to let him near as her tail is clamped. The bitch is otherwise a confident great bitch or i wouldnt so dont worry no offence causes. Thanks for your concern anyway. Im going to leave her til next season


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Glad I didn't cause offence  what lines is she from? I've got a huge variety in their pedigrees.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Throughut her pedigree is alot of Shrympmyster breeding. The sole purpose for breeding her was to hopefully produce two puppies for myself and carry her on in thesr as to me ahe is stunning and perfect also slightly larger than alot of dogue bitches! Also I would have liked one for my mum and sister who also love the ddb. So if i have 2 pups in all i would be happy but four a bonus!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Guessing here, but does she have Anubis or melody and tanakd szepe dogs behind her?


----------

